# [KERNEL] upgrade al 2.6.8

## MonsterMord

Per quei pochi che sono ancora on-line ecco la lieta notizia:

2004-08-14 06:10 UTC

The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  

2.6.8 

A giudicare dal changelog è consigliabile un aggiornamento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' gia' il gentoo-dev-sources?

----------

## Cagnulein

nope   :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

Non c'è ancora nemmeno il development-sources.

Diamogli il tempo, è uscito poco più di 5 ore fa  :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Non c'è ancora nemmeno il development-sources.
> 
> Diamogli il tempo, è uscito poco più di 5 ore fa 

 

Si si non aveo letto non ho fretta tanto ho una 56k per il momento e non mi metterei comunque ad aggiornare

----------

## Cagnulein

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e' gia' il gentoo-dev-sources?

 

usciti ora  :Smile: 

----------

## unarana

dai gentoo-dev-sources hanno levato il bootsplash ed il supermount (+ qualcos'altro:))

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## egolf

 *unarana wrote:*   

> dai gentoo-dev-sources hanno levato il bootsplash ed il supermount (+ qualcos'altro:))

 

 *Quote:*   

> *gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 (14 Aug 2004)
> 
>   14 Aug 2004; Greg Kroah-Hartman <gregkh@gentoo.org>
> 
>   +gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8.ebuild:
> ...

 

beh dai bootsplash tornerà poi  :Smile:  e al posto di supermount abbiamo submount  :Smile: 

----------

## unarana

inoltre k3b (0.11.12) non mi riconosce più i masterizzatori come tali, ma solo come lettori ed il modulo per la crittografia aes ora si chiama aes-i586

Ciao  :Mr. Green: 

P.s. tornare alla console nera e cupa dopo essersi abituati al bootsplash è vero dura   :Sad: 

----------

## GhePeU

k3b non funziona a nessuno

credo che il problema sia cdrecord

cdrecord da root:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -atip

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a36 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'LTR-52327S      '

Revision       : 'QS0C'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R RAW/R16 RAW/R96P RAW/R96R

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11077 (97:34/23)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359848 (79:59/73)

Disk type:    Long strategy type (Cyanine, AZO or similar)

Manuf. index: 11

Manufacturer: Mitsubishi Chemical Corporation

```

cdrecord da utente normale:

```
cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc -atip

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a36 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: Warning: Running on Linux-2.6.8

cdrecord: There are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer.

cdrecord: If you have unexpected problems, please try Linux-2.4 or Solaris.

scsidev: '/dev/hdc'

devname: '/dev/hdc'

scsibus: -2 target: -2 lun: -2

Warning: Open by 'devname' is unintentional and not supported.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Using libscg version 'schily-0.8'.

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 2

Capabilities   :

Vendor_info    : 'LITE-ON '

Identifikation : 'LTR-52327S      '

Revision       : 'QS0C'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-3 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE FORCESPEED

Supported modes:

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. prevent/allow medium removal: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  1E 00 00 00 01 00

status: 0x0 (GOOD STATUS)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s

ATIP info from disk:

  Indicated writing power: 4

  Is not unrestricted

  Is not erasable

  Disk sub type: Medium Type A, high Beta category (A+) (3)

  ATIP start of lead in:  -11077 (97:34/23)

  ATIP start of lead out: 359848 (79:59/73)

Disk type:    Long strategy type (Cyanine, AZO or similar)

Manuf. index: 11

Manufacturer: Mitsubishi Chemical Corporation

cdrecord: Operation not permitted. prevent/allow medium removal: scsi sendcmd: no error

CDB:  1E 00 00 00 00 00

status: 0x0 (GOOD STATUS)

cmd finished after 0.000s timeout 40s
```

----------

## Danilo

A me invece non monta le partizioni di tipo fat32.

Ho dato, durante un make oldconfig, un ok a tutte le nuove features e nisba.

A qualcun altro e' successo la stessa cosa?

----------

## egolf

 *unarana wrote:*   

> P.s. tornare alla console nera e cupa dopo essersi abituati al bootsplash è vero dura  

 

Qui trovi una patch per bootsplash, da me ha funzionato senza problemi  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Che bello... faccio il boot col nuovo kernel e scopro che i nomi dei device sata sono stati cambiati da /dev/hde a /dev/sda (che prima era il mio hd usb),

Fa sempre piacere scoprire che i simpatici signori che gestiscono il kernel hanno deciso di mettersi a riorganizzare i device...  :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzi a parte (e lungi da me criticare l'operato dei mantainer del kernel), qualcuno sa mica se c'è il modo di rinominare i device? magari è giunta l'ora di passare a udev?

Nell'hd sata ci tenevo le home e un fottio di altra roba e il compito di cambiare tutti i nomi alla roba che puntava a quei device mi risulta davvero un po' ostico... soprattutto per il fatto che si intrecciano con tutto quello che puntava al mio hd usb!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MonsterMord

The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is: 

2.6.8.1 

"This release fixes broken NFS in 2.6.8"

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Che bello... faccio il boot col nuovo kernel e scopro che i nomi dei device sata sono stati cambiati da /dev/hde a /dev/sda (che prima era il mio hd usb),
> 
> Fa sempre piacere scoprire che i simpatici signori che gestiscono il kernel hanno deciso di mettersi a riorganizzare i device... 
> 
> Scherzi a parte (e lungi da me criticare l'operato dei mantainer del kernel), qualcuno sa mica se c'è il modo di rinominare i device? magari è giunta l'ora di passare a udev?

 

appunto, udev. cosi puoi identificare precisamente ogni singolo device con un nome preciso.

----------

## Cagnulein

beh, penso che aspetterò l'r1   :Neutral: 

cmq il problema della fat l'ho già letto sul forum int  :Smile: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq il problema della fat l'ho già letto sul forum int 

 

L'ho letto e l'unica differenza con i miei settaggi sono 

```
CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

```

Sono giusti? E sopratutto cosa e' il codepage ed il iocharset?

Grazie

----------

## silian87

Credo che aspettero', anche perche' l'ultimo development-sources dichiarato stabile per ppc e' il 2.6.7......

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *Cagnulein wrote:*   
> 
> cmq il problema della fat l'ho già letto sul forum int  
> 
> L'ho letto e l'unica differenza con i miei settaggi sono 
> ...

 

strano che non ti monti le partizioni fat32... ho le stesse impostazioni nel kernel e 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dev/hde2       /mnt/shared     vfat    defaults,uid=root,gid=users,umask=0007          0 0

 

questa riga nell'fstab e mi monta tutto correttamente...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Insomma, non riesco a capire il nuovo schema per le partizioni. Ho qualche problema nel trovare /dev/hda3 - a quanto pare giustamente.

Qualcuno sa come fare? Alternativamente: come faccio a passare a udev se metà delle mie applicazioni si appoggiano al vecchio devfs?

----------

## silian87

cercando su google ho trovato questo, spero che ti possa aiutare, ora me lo leggo per bene: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/hotplug/udev-FAQ

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Ok, me la sono letta ma non mi ha aiutato molto...

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ok, me la sono letta ma non mi ha aiutato molto...

 

LOL idem haha non ho capito molto neanche io. Nessuno che ne sa un po' di piu'?   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

eh... ora ho capito qualcosina di piu' qua: http://www.kroah.com/linux/talks/ols_2003_udev_paper/Reprint-Kroah-Hartman-OLS2003.pdf

Praticamente, un vantaggio che ho capito e' questo:

in devfs se tu hai due stampanti usb, ad esempio, lui ti mette in /dev/lp0 la prima e /dev/lp0 la seconda che attacchi. Se poi tu aggiungi un hub usb, ad esempio, potrebbe essere che quando riavvii lui inverta l'ordine, perche' magari ne vede prima una. Con udev, invece, controllando il numero di serie della stampante lui ordina i  devices. Quindi anche se ci metti un hub, lui ordina a seconda del numero di serie e non sconvolge i devices. Un'altro vantaggio e' che va in userspace e non in kernel space, anche se non ho capito cosa comporta di migliore.

----------

## Peach

ciao... sto cercando di fare il passaggio ad udev pure io e posso lasciarvi qualche link a riguardo:

http://webpages.charter.net/decibelshelp/LinuxHelp_UDEVPrimer.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=100173

e per finire 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=208258&highlight=udev

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115096&highlight=udev+howto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=200310&highlight=howto+udev

qualcuno ha voglia di scrivere un mini howto in italiano?

----------

## pelon's

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

----------

## silian87

lol... abbiamo cercato ovunque tranne che nel posto giusto   :Laughing: 

----------

## Peach

 *pelon's wrote:*   

> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

 

/me si autoflagella

----------

## codadilupo

 :Laughing:  e io che credevo che aveste già seguito la guida, e vi fossero capitati problemi insormontabili  :Laughing: 

Ad ogni modo, per i piu' temerari, c'e' anche questo link: http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

scritto, a quanto pare, proprio da uno sviluppatore gentoo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## pelon's

 *Quote:*   

> lol... abbiamo cercato ovunque tranne che nel posto giusto 

 

 :Laughing:   :Razz: 

----------

## darkimage

non è una cosa appurata, ma il tempo di boot con questo 2.6.8 mi sembra quasi dimezzato, e non ho avuto nessun problema con fat e robe simili, per ora è OK  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

io sto provando i nitro-sources...vi farò sapere...

da dio, primo boot partito tutto ok  :Smile: 

meglio di così!

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> non è una cosa appurata, ma il tempo di boot con questo 2.6.8 mi sembra quasi dimezzato, e non ho avuto nessun problema con fat e robe simili, per ora è OK Smile

 

....!!!!???   :Shocked:   lo emergo subitissimo!!!!

----------

## Cagnulein

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> non è una cosa appurata, ma il tempo di boot con questo 2.6.8 mi sembra quasi dimezzato, e non ho avuto nessun problema con fat e robe simili, per ora è OK 

 

io non ho visto accelarazioni così visibili...forse proprio un secondo...

----------

## GhePeU

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> non è una cosa appurata, ma il tempo di boot con questo 2.6.8 mi sembra quasi dimezzato

 

la madonna assunta era ieri... miracolo con qualche ora di ritardo?

----------

## Tiro

e cmq continuo a nn capire perchè abbiano tolto il mio adorato supermount..!!!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cagnulein

 *GhePeU wrote:*   

>  *darkimage wrote:*   non è una cosa appurata, ma il tempo di boot con questo 2.6.8 mi sembra quasi dimezzato 
> 
> la madonna assunta era ieri... miracolo con qualche ora di ritardo?

 

beh sai che non so se sia merito della nuova versione o dei nitro-source...sta di fatto che con glxgears faccio 100 fps in + (1900 rispetto a 1800) con una geforce mobile fx5200 e un centrino 1.5 (toshiba m30-801)

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Danilo wrote:*   

>  *Cagnulein wrote:*   
> 
> cmq il problema della fat l'ho già letto sul forum int  
> 
> L'ho letto e l'unica differenza con i miei settaggi sono 
> ...

 Allora, non i so dare una spiegazione dettagliata e precisa, ma andando a vedere in File Systems/Native Languages Support ci sono una sfilza di "codepage" e il kernel questo dice:

 *Quote:*   

> Codepage 850 (Europe) (NLS_CODEPAGE_850)
> 
> The Microsoft FAT file system family can deal with filenames in
> 
> native language character sets. These character sets are stored in
> ...

  Io avendo creato le mie partizioni fat da windows in italiano ipotizzo che il codepage corretto sia quello europeo.

Prova a vedere che succede se compili come built-in come codepages oltre al 437[usa] anche 850 [europa] e perchè no, anche l'iso 8895-1, e per la FAT setta 850. Io non ho avuto problemi di alcun tipo...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> nitro-source

 Dove li prendi?

Anche a me "a occhio" sembra più veloce al boot. Per i fps... poi rebooto con il 2.6.7-gentoo-r14 e ti faccio sapere  :Smile: 

PS

bella la tua sign sul forum di clony XXL su gentoo, posso usarla qui forum?

----------

## Cagnulein

li ho presi da qui:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=210728&highlight=

 *Quote:*   

> bella la tua sign sul forum di clony XXL su gentoo, posso usarla qui forum?

 

non ho capito la domanda...

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

A me continua inesorabile a dirmi che non trova la mia adorata /dev/hda3 (on una cosa sconosciuta a blocchi(3,3). Dovrò forse tentare il pentagramma col sangue di un gallo nero alla prossima luna piena?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> non ho capito la domanda...

 

 *Quote:*   

> Il mondo gira male...ricompiliamolo! Gentoo GNU/Linux

 

Posso usarla come sign qui?

----------

## Cagnulein

 *Quote:*   

> Posso usarla come sign qui?

 

hah sì, tranquillo, l'ho tradotto da uno dei fortune  :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

il tragitto che ho percorso:

2.6.8-gentoo --> 2.6.8-nitro-r1 --> 2.6.7-gentoor-14

sono ritornato al 2.6.7 poichè ottenevo un bel crash al reboot se i moduli caricati da  hotplug non venivano scaricati...domani cmq ci guardo meglio...

----------

## Cagnulein

è un problema che hanno avuto anche altri e che hanno spinto molti nella tua stessa direzione T_T

mi spiace   :Sad: 

----------

## Marculin

ma sul 2.6.8-gentoo-dev-sources vanno le penne e hd esterni su usb?a me no  :Sad:  non vengono nemmeno viste nel dmesg

----------

## codadilupo

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ma sul 2.6.8-gentoo-dev-sources vanno le penne e hd esterni su usb?a me no  non vengono nemmeno viste nel dmesg

 

a me funzionano... in compenso non mi parte piu X  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Marculin wrote:*   

> ma sul 2.6.8-gentoo-dev-sources vanno le penne e hd esterni su usb?a me no  non vengono nemmeno viste nel dmesg

 Lo so che forse è una domanda stupida, ma l'hai ricompilato a manina con menuconfig o gli hai dato oldconfig?

<gioia e giubilo ON>

finalmente con sto kernel hanno risolto un problema che mi triturava le sacre sfere: adesso il kernel umounta come dio comanda anche le periferiche usb e non mi va più in kernel panic all'halt!! yeppa!

<gioia e giubilo OFF>

----------

## Sparker

Finalmente posso usare nuovamente l'USB2.0 e il driver forcedeath in contamporanea  :Smile: 

quando inserisco la flash pen mi carica tutti i moduli e funziona senza problemi, ma in dmesg compare un errore:

```

kobject_register failed for sda1 (-17)

```

Ma che è?

----------

## Cagnulein

ho appena montato un hd removibile usb 2.0 con un hd da 80 formattato con fat32 e tutto è partito al primo colpo  :Smile: 

ho utilizzato:

 *Quote:*   

> CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437 
> 
> CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

 

kernel: 2.6.8.1-nitro1

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Prova a vedere che succede se compili come built-in come codepages oltre al 437[usa] anche 850 [europa] e perchè no, anche l'iso 8895-1, e per la FAT setta 850. Io non ho avuto problemi di alcun tipo...

 

Nisba.

Sembra che ad ogni persona da una cosa diversa.

Ad uno non montava automaticamente, ma facendo il mount a mano andara ok.

Ad un'altro ha compilato senza oldconfig - OK

L'unica soluzione sarebbe usare msdos invece di vfat.

Ma in questo modo perdo solo la possibilita' di visualizzare i nomi lunghi o anche quella di scriverli?

Nel primo caso sarei disposto a passarci. Comunque li sopra ho una win2000 installato su fat  [0B] rilevato da cfdisk

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dopo tutti questi post di gente che ha problemi con il nuovo kenrel bisogna porre una domanda:

Ma non è che il kernel 2.6.8 ha dei bug incredibili da risolvere? non è che volevano chiamarlo 2.7.0 e hanno sbagliato a scrivere?

Comunque a me si ostina a voler mettere l'hd sata in /dev/sda piuttosto che in /dev/hde con il risultato che anche hddtemp non me lo vede (e con hdparm come si comporterà? ora provo...)

Per non parlare del fatto che se voglio masterizzare mi tocca riavviare col vecchio kernel...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Danilo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ma non è che il kernel 2.6.8 ha dei bug incredibili da risolvere? non è che volevano chiamarlo 2.7.0 e hanno sbagliato a scrivere?
> 
> 

 

Uso una frase che e' stata usata da piu' di qualcuno:

"I now return to 2.6.7 "   :Razz: 

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> finalmente con sto kernel hanno risolto un problema che mi triturava le sacre sfere: adesso il kernel umounta come dio comanda anche le periferiche usb e non mi va più in kernel panic all'halt!! yeppa! 

 

a me il perfetto contrario....infatti ho downgradeato....l'ultima volta che ho avuto kernel panic all'halt ero alle prese con il 2.5.70 e coccio....

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> a me il perfetto contrario....infatti ho downgradeato....l'ultima volta che ho avuto kernel panic all'halt ero alle prese con il 2.5.70 e coccio....

 Ma sai la cosa strana? Leggo che tutti si lamentano, a me sto kernel non ha dato alcun errore di sorta. K3B va, i driver nvidia, nzomma tutto... Boh, sarà per questo che sono single   :Wink:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cagnulein

idem con patate deadhead.

P.S. anche io sono single...vuoi dire che questo modulo gl'altri non ce l'hanno?

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Leggo che tutti si lamentano, a me sto kernel non ha dato alcun errore di sorta. K3B va, i driver nvidia, nzomma tutto... Boh, sarà per questo che sono single   

 

Allora a me e' andata bene. Sono sposato con una bimba di 4 mesi: come minimo mi si doveva azzerare (nel senso di bit a zero) tutta la /  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

io morosato...ed un sacco di problemi col kernel...sarà ora di piantarla..!?   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

direi che il nuovo kernel non abbia portato così tanta felicità come tutti aspettavamo

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

nnostante l'

```
emerge -u world
```

 programmato io ho lasciato il mio 2.6.7 visto che di problemi sembra averne moltiiiii di meno.

Faran bene quelli che continuano ad usare il 2.4.26(27)?

----------

## Diggs

Io l'ho messo sto 2.6.8 e non mi ha dato problemi.

Non capisco cmq tutta sta fretta di arrivare per forza al 2.6.8, quando poi le serie precedenti funzionano ancora benissimo.

Posso capire nelle aziende la necessità di tenersi aggiornati (la presenza di bug e falle nel proprio server non è ben visto da nessuno), tuttavia a livello di utente "normale" mi domando io: che corriamo a fare?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *proudhomm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non capisco cmq tutta sta fretta di arrivare per forza al 2.6.8, quando poi le serie precedenti funzionano ancora benissimo.
> 
> 

 

Si fa per discutere ovviamente... la maggior parte della gente che sta dietro a gentoo per ragioni non strettamente professionali lo fa soprattutto per hobby (ci piace smanettare... che ci si può fare?  :Very Happy:  )

A me per esempio piace spippolare su gentoo nelle pause caffè quando sono solo a casa   :Very Happy:  (che poi diventano pausone caffè, ma vabbè...)

Chiaramente come tutti gli hobby alla fine c'è il rischio che ti prenda la mano... 

In fondo anche i mantainer del kernel lo fanno per hobby visto che, come per tutto il free software, nessuno li paga....

Niente toglie però al fatto che ci sia anche qualcuno che invece ha davvero bisogno del kernel nuovo per motivi seri e importanti, e che è brutto vedere che i kenrel nuovi vengano immessi in rete con relativa noncuranza e, ma qui mi sento di esagerare nel mio giudizio, quasi con incompetenza

----------

## Diggs

Concordo con Cazzantonio   :Wink: 

Quello che volevo sottolineare era più che altro perchè i maintainers di gentoo siano passati in meno di 2 settimane dal ramo 2.6.7-* al 2.6.8-*: posso capire il motivo di stare al passo con i tempi, ma per gli utenti "normali" non penso ce ne sia bisogno per forza... Certo a meno che abbiano esigenze particolari allora il rinnovamento è ben accetto   :Wink: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> idem con patate deadhead.
> 
> P.S. anche io sono single...vuoi dire che questo modulo gl'altri non ce l'hanno?  

 

Anche a me sembrerebbe nessun problema a prima vista.

Ma non sono single, quindi mi aspetto di tutto  :Smile: 

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Oh, ragassuoli, io non l'ho cronometrato ma mi è parso un po' più veloce a bootare, questo 2.6.8-gentoo-r1...

Comunque, ho fatto così:

emerso i sorci gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8-gentoo.r1

emerso udev

emerso hotplug (vedi mai...)

lasciato il kernel senza devfs

appeso alla riga di boot devfs=nomount per precauzione

Tutto, come per magia, è andato, perfino la Graphire2 che prima mi dava una quantità indegna di problemi. Ora GIMP non mi rileva la sensibilità alla pressione ma chissene, primo in Linux non ci devo fare grafica, volevo solo usare il mouse, secondo basterà spippolare i file di conf di X.

EDIT: perfino glxgears ne ha tratto vantaggio ma non so se sia più merito del kernel nuovo o degli ati-drivers-3.11.1 ma insomma... 400 fps abbondanti non è che siano proprio tanti... ma considerando che prima ne facevo appena poco più della metà...  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Anche a me sembrerebbe nessun problema a prima vista.
> 
> Ma non sono single, quindi mi aspetto di tutto 

 

CVD, ho problemi con la masterizzazione. Sembrerebbe solo con i CD e non con i DVD.

----------

## Cazzantonio

CVD, ho problemi con la masterizzazione. Sembrerebbe solo con i CD e non con i DVD.[/quote]

perchè il problema è con cdrecord

----------

## ultimodruido

Ciao! Che voi sappiate, è cambiato rispetto al 2.6.7 il supporto ai dispositivi Firewire nel 2.6.8? 

grazie nic

----------

## zioponics

Ciao ragassuoli!!

ecco le mie prime esperienze col kernel 2.6.8 :

I) il nuovo driver libata per il SATA é stato spostato sotto lo SCSI-tree e quindi mi son ritrovato il mio caro /dev/hde su /dev/sda...visto che bootavo proprio su quel disco mi son dovuto cambiare /etc/fstab e la conf di grub.

II) ho dovuto disabilitare il supporto EHCI per l'USB2 xché non mi andava più il mouse

III) .... boota che é un piacere   :Smile: 

IV) il framebuffer finalmente funzia!! grazie al driver "vesa-tng"

V) anchi'io non masterizzo più   :Sad:   ho gia ricompilato cdrtools e varie ma niente da fare. 

per il test glxgears, siccome non ho idea di quanto viaggiava prima, e non ho voglia di ricambiarmi /etc/fstab per vedere, non mi serve a molto  :Wink: 

cmq ora gira a 2100 FPS (AthlonXP 2800+,GeForceFX5200) ...mi sembra quasi esagerato  :Laughing: 

ora provo a vedere se passando a "udev" mi da gli stessi problemi con l'EHCI, ma in ogni caso non ho periferiche USB2 quindi...

----------

## motaboy

Per il problema con la masterizzazione se ne é giá parlato in altri thread. In sostanza per adesso doveta masterizzare da root visto che sono state aggiunte delle sicurezze per evitare che un utente normale posaa fare dei danni alle periferiche.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> IV) il framebuffer finalmente funzia!! grazie al driver "vesa-tng"

 

Qualcuno mi sa dire del fb ATI? Per ora viaggio col VESA e le varie opzioni ywrap e mtrr ma non e' ai livelli del caro, vecchio 80x25. Siccome mi piace un sacco avere i terminali in 1024x768 @ 16bit specialmente per farci andare mplayer (ghi) mi chiedevo se finalmente il supporto fosse migliorato... potrei anche compilarmi un kernellino per provare ma... uffa, che palle, sono pigro e devo studiare  :Razz: 

----------

## [hammerfall]

io sto avendo problemicol fb ati: nella fattispecie non parte correttamente, non riconoscendo la modalita' richiesta, specificata via parametri settati in grub.

Proprio ora ho notato che c'e' un'update al pacchetto bootsplash vediamo se 

risolve qualcosa..

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Mah, io non uso bootsplash, mi basta solo avere i terminali in fb... boh, proverò facendomi un kernellino.

----------

## [hammerfall]

allora, ho risolto la cosa del fb che non funzionava:

sulla mia macchina, un portatile fujitsu-siemens amlilo d 6820 che monta un a radeon 9000M il framebuffer nuovo non funziona (parlo del vesafb-tng) dicendo al kernel di usare quello vecchio tutto e' partito normalmente..

----------

## lxnay

hammerfall,

il tuo problema dovrei averlo risolto assieme a spock la settimana scorsa, prova ad applicare questa patch:

```

diff -Naur orig/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c new/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c

--- orig/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c     2004-08-16 15:01:50.000000000 +0200

+++ new/drivers/video/vesafb-tng.c      2004-08-18 14:36:31.007133656 +0200

@@ -235,7 +235,7 @@

        vesafb_create_task (mytask);

        mytask->regs.eax = 0x4f02;

-       mytask->regs.ebx = (u16)info->var.reserved[0] | 0x8000; /* use LFB */

+       mytask->regs.ebx = (u16)info->var.reserved[0] | 0x4000; /* use LFB */

        if (vbe_ib.vbe_version >= 0x0300 && !nocrtc &&

            info->var.reserved[2] != 0xdeadbeef) {

```

salvala in un file di testo e dai il comando:

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# patch -p1 < nomepatch

```

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Come da https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1480105#1480105, a me il 2.6.8 ha iniziato a dare segfault ovunque. Potrebbe essere che sono io sfigatissimo ma volevo avvertirvi di modo da non avere sorprese, in caso, e da fare un po' di test sui vostri kernel.

----------

## Peach

 *zioponics wrote:*   

> IV) il framebuffer finalmente funzia!! grazie al driver "vesa-tng"

 

qualcosa di male devo averlo fatto pure io.. ma nel passaggio dal 2.6.5 al 2.6.8-r* nn mi funge.. occorre ancora passargli vga=0x*** ? o basta farlo nella conf del kernel? Che sbaglio perdio!?!?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Peach wrote:*   

> qualcosa di male devo averlo fatto pure io.. ma nel passaggio dal 2.6.5 al 2.6.8-r* nn mi funge.. occorre ancora passargli vga=0x*** ? o basta farlo nella conf del kernel? Che sbaglio perdio!?!?

 

io ho specificato la risoluzione solo nel kernel e al boot passo soltanto le righe

```
video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr
```

e mi funziona perfettamente come prima (kernel 2.6.7)

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *zioponics wrote:*   IV) il framebuffer finalmente funzia!! grazie al driver "vesa-tng" 
> 
> qualcosa di male devo averlo fatto pure io.. ma nel passaggio dal 2.6.5 al 2.6.8-r* nn mi funge.. occorre ancora passargli vga=0x*** ? o basta farlo nella conf del kernel? Che sbaglio perdio!?!?

 

Le soluzioni possibili per passare i parametri al driver vesa-tng sono due:

1 - Lo specifichi nel kernel (come ha fatto Cazzantonio)

2 - Utilizzi una "append line" del tipo video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80

NON devi utilizzare più vga=

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *zioponics wrote:*   IV) il framebuffer finalmente funzia!! grazie al driver "vesa-tng" 
> 
> qualcosa di male devo averlo fatto pure io.. ma nel passaggio dal 2.6.5 al 2.6.8-r* nn mi funge.. occorre ancora passargli vga=0x*** ? o basta farlo nella conf del kernel? Che sbaglio perdio!?!? 
> 
> Le soluzioni possibili per passare i parametri al driver vesa-tng sono due:
> ...

 

ok... ho notato che se lo specificavo mi diceva che la modeline nn era corretta, quindi l'ho impostata nel kernel e l'ho rimossa come parametro... 

ora... le immagini per il framebuffer come le carico? l'initrd vecchia non gli va più bene? devo rifare qualche passaggio per ricrearla?

----------

## gutter

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ok... ho notato che se lo specificavo mi diceva che la modeline nn era corretta, quindi l'ho impostata nel kernel e l'ho rimossa come parametro... 
> 
> ora... le immagini per il framebuffer come le carico? l'initrd vecchia non gli va più bene? devo rifare qualche passaggio per ricrearla?

 

TI consiglio di dare una lettura a:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=gensplash

ci sono degli ottimi spunti che penso risolveranno il tuo problema.

----------

## Peach

 *gutter wrote:*   

> TI consiglio di dare una lettura a:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=gensplash
> 
> ci sono degli ottimi spunti che penso risolveranno il tuo problema.

 

davvero non c'è che dire... grazie infinite gutter

----------

## HexDEF6

Ho seguito anch'io questa guida, e ora sul 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 ho il mio bel bootsplash....

ma in compenso adesso quando lancio un terminale qualsiasi (che sia gnome-terminal, xterm o altro), non ho piu' i colori sui file e cosa peggiore con PgUP non riesco piu' a cercare i comandi nella history della bash ma in compenso mi appare un bel "~"....

che sia colpa del nuovo baselayout????

idee??

Ciao!

----------

## motaboy

 *HexDEF6 wrote:*   

> Ho seguito anch'io questa guida, e ora sul 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 ho il mio bel bootsplash....
> 
> ma in compenso adesso quando lancio un terminale qualsiasi (che sia gnome-terminal, xterm o altro), non ho piu' i colori sui file e cosa peggiore con PgUP non riesco piu' a cercare i comandi nella history della bash ma in compenso mi appare un bel "~"....
> 
> che sia colpa del nuovo baselayout????
> ...

 

Probabilmente si, non credo che il kernel centri molto con questo. Puó darsi che hai cancellato i file .bash* della tua home? Oppure prova ad emergere il vecchio, io personalmente uso quello ~x86 e non ho problemi.

----------

## HexDEF6

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Probabilmente si, non credo che il kernel centri molto con questo. Puó darsi che hai cancellato i file .bash* della tua home? Oppure prova ad emergere il vecchio, io personalmente uso quello ~x86 e non ho problemi.

 

Azz... io riesco sempre a spiegarmi male!

Il kernel 2.6.8 l'ho installato appena uscito, e non avevo nessun problema... poi volevo rimettere il bootsplash ed allora ho seguito l'howto nel forum https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=206778&highlight=gensplash

e tutto ha funzionato, ma una volta riavviato (per vedere se funzionava il bootsplash) mi sono ritrovato con il terminale che "non andava come prima"...

Non posso ritornare al vecchio baselayout (altrimenti perdo il bootsplash)...

Cosa si puo' fare?

----------

## HexDEF6

risolto....

bastava leggersi il nuovo /etc/profile e li c'e' spiegato il perche'! (viene tolto il supporto ai colori e al resto perche' non tutte le shell lo supportano e inoltre con i nuovi ebuild della bash ci sara' il file /etc/bash/bashrc dove si metteranno tutte le cose come colori ecc.)

Ciao!

----------

